# Help needed getting my money from ANZ



## bjcc6682 (19 March 2010)

Hi all,
I lost my card and received a replacement which today i set up for internet banking. When i logged on, i saw my savings account, and 2 credit card accounts. One with $3k untouched and the other $1K. I tried to transfer the money over to savings, it says the accounts are restricted? anyone had this happen this before?


----------



## drsmith (19 March 2010)

Have you asked the bank ?

I've banked with ANZ for over 15 years and generally found their service to be good.


----------



## So_Cynical (19 March 2010)

I'm thinking it has something to do with transfer limits...there usually set at the minimum as default so perhaps try adjusting them?


----------



## Lucstar (19 March 2010)

Hi mate, 

I think whats happened is that ANZ has put a stop on your accounts to avoid fraudelent activity. This is common after you have reported a stolen card. Simply pop into a branch and they will happily remove the stop and your accounts will be back to normal. 

As for what So_Cynical said, yes there are internet banking limits. But they only apply when you transfer money outside of your own accounts. Its called the "Pay Anyone" limit and is default set at $1000. There is no limit when you transfer between your own accounts. So this does not apply to you

Like i said, simply pop into a branch and staff will happily assist you 

Hope this help

Cheers,

P.S. I am speaking from the perspective of an ex-ANZ employee


----------



## Julia (19 March 2010)

I'm just a bit blown away that you'd ask this question on an internet forum before making a simple phone call to your bank to ask!


----------



## CanOz (20 March 2010)

Julia said:


> I'm just a bit blown away that you'd ask this question on an internet forum before making a simple phone call to your bank to ask!




Julia, the answer is pretty simple, you'll get a faster answer on an internet forum than you will wading through all the phone banking options in order to ask a question!!!

CanOz


----------



## drsmith (20 March 2010)

On a forum you get a range of possible answers which may or may not be relevant to his case.

In any case he's going to have to contact the bank at some point to resolve the issue. It's usually simpler to do that first even though the phone menu options can be a pita. He can also go to a branch.


----------



## WaveSurfer (20 March 2010)

Lucstar said:


> H....As for what So_Cynical said, yes there are internet banking limits. But they only apply when you transfer money outside of your own accounts. Its called the "Pay Anyone" limit and is default set at $1000. There is no limit when you transfer between your own accounts. So this does not apply to you....




I had to enable the "Pay Anyone" feature on my ANZ accounts (it was disabled by default). A call to the service centre did the trick


----------



## bjcc6682 (20 March 2010)

thanks for your advice. the thing is these are not my credit cards, have no idea where they came from.


----------



## bjcc6682 (20 March 2010)

The Account or Credit Card you have selected is restricted. You may wish to select another account.


Please check the details you have entered below.


----------



## WaveSurfer (20 March 2010)

bjcc6682 said:


> ...the thing is these are not my credit cards, have no idea where they came from.






Do the right thing bj and contact the bank informing them of the mistake.

The good karma will reward you more than the short term gain and bad karma you'll therefore attract


----------



## bjcc6682 (20 March 2010)

Think i needed someone else to tell me that, thank you wave surfer. will report the funds Monday am. Thanks


----------



## Broadway (20 March 2010)

WaveSurfer said:


> Do the right thing bj and contact the bank informing them of the mistake.
> 
> The good karma will reward you more than the short term gain and bad karma you'll therefore attract




lol karma..been watching 'My name is Earl'??


----------



## gooner (20 March 2010)

Sometimes you need to activate the cards which you can do online (with WBC anyway)

If you pm me your logon id and password, I will see if I can fix things


----------



## WaveSurfer (20 March 2010)

Broadway said:


> lol karma..been watching 'My name is Earl'??




Huh? Sorry matey, you've lost me there


----------



## Julia (20 March 2010)

CanOz said:


> Julia, the answer is pretty simple, you'll get a faster answer on an internet forum than you will wading through all the phone banking options in order to ask a question!!!
> 
> CanOz



Well, I've been with ANZ for ever and that's not my experience.  By phoning the main number you get a real person inside of one minute.
Alternatively phone your local branch.  Also immediate response.

A few months ago I needed to phone CBA for interest rates, and the wait was woeful.  Then put through to two wrong people before finding someone who could answer the question.


----------



## bjcc6682 (20 March 2010)

gooner said:


> Sometimes you need to activate the cards which you can do online (with WBC anyway)
> 
> If you pm me your logon id and password, I will see if I can fix things




hahahhah you'll steal all my money!


----------



## Naked shorts (21 March 2010)

omg is this not the most useless thread in the world, just call ANZ, why would you ask randoms on an internet forum?!!!!


----------



## Lucstar (21 March 2010)

Useless? Hardly,

If Bj can figure out a way of pulling money from those credit card accounts that dont belong to him, then he can make some quick money

What was that you say? Karma? Pfft. Its superstitious to be superstitious. I say "go fraudelent activity all the way"


----------



## Lucstar (21 March 2010)

OMG! $2000 has been fraudulently taken out from my credit card

Help!


----------



## Mofra (22 March 2010)

CanOz said:


> Julia, the answer is pretty simple, you'll get a faster answer on an internet forum than you will wading through all the phone banking options in order to ask a question!!!



It took an hr & a half here - have you ever been on the phone that long for a transaction account enquiry at a bank?

Hint: Most automated services will default to an operator if you press 0# (sometimes you need to do this twice) - it kicks you out of the system if you're too technophobic to press the 3-4 buttons it normally takes.


----------

